# Need help finding a new home



## kaylamobrien (Aug 9, 2015)

Lexi is stray who has been living in my neighborhood for about a year. She is a 41lb lab mix and black with little white tufts of hair on her chest. She is about 1-2 years old, and is now up to date on shots, heart worm, flea and tick prevention. She is now spayed and mostly house broken. I've had her for a week since I caught her.

I have put up flyers, posted online, and called various shelters. No one has reported a dog missing and no one has stepped up to claim her. 

She is great with other dogs and cats. She is submissive. She does like to chase small animals, but is now learning "leave it". She is very wary of strangers, but once she warms up to you, she is very loving and will seek you out for comfort if she gets startled. She likes women more than men, but has warmed up to my long term boyfriend and has never shown any sign of aggression. She is quite active, and loves to run around on the backyard and swim. She follows me everywhere. She LOVES plush toys. Honestly, she is the perfect dog for an active family with a fenced in back yard. 

You're probably asking why I can't keep her. Well I have a service dog for PTSD when I'm home alone and Lexi always wants to play with her. That distraction has already affected her ability to alert me to episodes. It isn't safe for me to have her around with my dog. I do love Lexi, but I can't risk my own safety anymore. 

I am desperate. I've posted on Craigslist, I've emailed and called other shelters no one will take her. And I can't send her to a shelter that puts dogs to sleep. Please help.

I don't know where else to turn. Do you guys know any rescues or have any resources for trying to find a home for a stray in Greensboro, NC?

I'm hoping this isn't against the rules. She's not my dog. She's a stray who is currently in my house until someone or somewhere can take her and I need advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

Have you had her scanned for a microchip?


----------

